# Phones and their Thinness....



## theFOoL (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah this getting Stupid at least from my Point of view. Every year Companies try to Make phones Smaller. What about just a bit Thinker and a Bigger Battery. Heck Chinese companies even have 4000+ MAH in their phones!

Once I'm better from my Car Accident I'm switching to AT&T or T-Mobile cause those are the two that mostly support the Bands for the LTE


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 14, 2017)

Also I don't like this trend. Hell, the best phone to use which I've had was iPhone 4.


----------



## Totally (Sep 14, 2017)

and god forbid the phone has any bezel visible.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 14, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Yeah this getting Stupid at least from my Point of view. Every year Companies try to Make phones Smaller. What about just a bit Thinker and a Bigger Battery. Heck Chinese companies even have 4000+ MAH in their phones!
> 
> Once I'm better from my Car Accident I'm switching to AT&T or T-Mobile cause those are the two that mostly support the Bands for the LTE


Even if they support the bands they may not support the network.... Even when sold as world phones.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2017)

I like big cases and I cannot lie..


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 14, 2017)

I still like my old samsung s4, I could operate that phone with 1 hand, I wish I didnt upgrade to the s5 model. Too big to operate with 1 hand, I am finally going to upgrade to a LG g5. I like my phones to have a replaceable battery.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah I even still have my LG G4 with 2 Extended Batteries. 1 @6700 and 1 @10,000 which of course needs cases and sadly these batteries need to be charged with a battery charger which I have. Charging with USB only charges @3000  probably due to a chip on the PCB or in the Kernel

Yeah the whole Bezel thing is laughable. The whole "The screen thing" and putting a Finger Print on the glass is so Laughable


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 14, 2017)

Phones getting smaller? What alternate Universe are you living in? It must be nice.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 14, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> I still like my old samsung s4, I could operate that phone with 1 hand, I wish I didnt upgrade to the s5 model. Too big to operate with 1 hand, I am finally going to upgrade to a LG g5. I like my phones to have a replaceable battery.



Your mitts must be tiny 

@MrGenius I think the OP needs to see a psycologist or neurologist for issues.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 14, 2017)

they were super big. then they became super small. now they getting bigger again, but getting thinner. They don't need to stop producing thinner and thinner phones. They just need to make more thicker ones with more battery and features. Just like in laptops. you have super thin for style and portability and you have super bulky laptops for gaming. works for everyone. Although _Battery Tech is indeed lacking right now._ it needs to catch up to our today's device's usages.

I am currently satisfied with my iPhone 6. yeah I know android is better and there are times that I wished I had an android phone instead but still its a great phone. smooth and fast and simple to use. I only use it to browse the net, occasional messages/calls, Photos/Videos(good quality), and some games.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 14, 2017)

Im sticking to my SM-G900T for the fact I can remove and get a bigger battery. But this factory battery from Vietnam is better than the one from China I had.


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 14, 2017)

lyndonguitar said:


> they were super big. then they became super small. now they getting bigger again, but getting thinner. They don't need to stop producing thinner and thinner phones. They just need to make more thicker ones with more battery and features. Just like in laptops. you have super thin and you have super bulky laptops for gaming. works for everyone. Although _Battery Tech is indeed lacking right now._ it needs to catch up to our today's device's usage.
> 
> I am currently satisfied with my iPhone 6. yeah I know android is better and there are times that I wished I had an android phone instead but still its a great phone. smooth and fast and simple to use. I only use it to browse the net, occasional messages/calls, Photos/Videos(good quality), and some games.


The super big, super slim phones are just asking for trouble. Bend it like them Apples i.e. another one of those bendgates.
Super slim phones are fine as long as they aren't super big as well, otherwise it just weakens the phone structurally.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 14, 2017)

I like to have a 3.5mm headphone plug also.

Like 10 years ago it was a great thing to appear in phones, and now it's the opposite. Nah.


----------



## JalleR (Sep 14, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Phones getting smaller? What alternate Universe are you living in? It must be nice.



Yes, I think they must be from another planet........





Real World pictures
https://media.licdn.com/mpr/mpr/p/4/005/082/1ca/2586f63.jpg

My smallest phone to date is my Nokia 8310 which I still have   not using but still have  

I like my SG S8 wherry well, good size grate battery time (I’m running it in power save mode (MAX70% cpu usage) WHO needs 8Cores anyways on a phone  )  I had a S6 before that and that was grate to the only thing i see as a problem with today’s phones is they can't be dropped without protection because then they are broken..

But yes Thinness is the right title to select it this case   the 8310 is like 2cm thick (0.75 in)


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> Even if they support the bands they may not support the network.... Even when sold as world phones.



Older Xiaomi phones had this limitation in Europe. They are using LTE band that's not used in Europe (but is in Asia). Though, in my case, I don't mind it since I'm purpousely using H+ (basically highest speed 3G) instead of 4G. Speeds are the same in my case while H+ has much better reception and drains battery significantly less.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 14, 2017)

JalleR said:


> Yes, I think they must be from another planet........
> View attachment 92044
> 
> Real World pictures
> ...



I still want that Nokia from the Matrix (8110?). Not exactly small though.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 14, 2017)

> > What alternate Universe are you living in? It must be nice.
> 
> 
> Yes, I think they must be from another planet........



The OP's thread title is about "thinness" and while he does mention "smaller" in the post, I think thinness is what he really means.

If thinness did not equate to being more fragile, I would not mind thinner. But thinner typically means destruction the first time you sit down with the phone in your back pocket.

"Thinner is better" is not just an attitude limited to cell phones. Consumers have been demanding thinner notebooks for several years too - all at the expense of ruggedness, upgrade-ability, industry standards (due to proprietary designs), battery life, and most importantly (IMO) cooling.

For the record, I really like my Samsung S4 "Mini" even though it is getting old. While it is slightly (1mm) thicker, it is ~1/2 inch shorter and ~1/3 inch narrower which means I can fit it in my shirt pocket and don't feel like I am holding a tablet to my ear when I make one of those... err... what do they call them? Oh yeah, "phone calls".


----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2017)

I think phones in general are ridiculous these days, not just because they're thin. Honestly I think it's a huge waste of resources. I bought my first smartphone back in 2012 or 2013 and that was the nexus 4. If I hadn't broke it I'd still be using it today. 

From then I had an optimus dynamic, which I upgraded to a ZTE Force from because that phone was actually crap.
The ZTE force I upgraded to a moto G from because it just got kinda ruined over time from the place I worked at. I dropped the moto G and got an LG Volt to replace it, and now I have a galaxy s4 (which is comparable to my first phone) only because I switched carriers and I couldn't reuse the LG Volt.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 14, 2017)

Sorry as I retitled it

I remember my Samsung S3. The perfect Phone for me though I have the LG G4 but I might go for the LG V20. Yeah making a Thinner phone Regardless if it has gorilla glass 5 means it'll still crack


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 14, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Regardless if it has gorilla glass 5 means it'll still crack


Not just the glass, but the whole phone can flex damaging the main board.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah...I really liked my ZTE Axon... Perfect fit for my hand.. Not to think not to thin...
Good performance...
I dropped it in a fire.... It instantly puffed out like a pillow....
I must have dropped that phone at least 100 times.. I even threw it a couple of times...
Now I have the worst phone I've ever had... It's a BLU studio XL2....
I will never buy a BLU anything ever again.... Absolute garbage...

Every single day I hope something will happen to this phone to end it's miserable existence....

I would really like to take a moment to publicly tell BLU how I feel about their product... So here it is..
Fuck you!
That it's all


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 14, 2017)

You realize Blu is a China company and use mostly Mediatek CPUs which are known for its battery save features


----------



## Vario (Sep 14, 2017)

I really hate smart phones and apps.  I have a Moto G Play that I mainly use as a tablet as it has no plan.  My primary phone is a SGHA777 beater slider "dumb" phone that is about 10 years old.  I dislike shelling out $100/month or more on a plan and I don't like having apps that spy on me all the time and sell my data.  I rarely use the G Play for this reason except that, unfortunately, in todays world you pretty much have to have a smart phone for even the most basic things.  I had a Galaxy SII a few years ago with a full plan and I rarely used any apps on it so it felt like a waste of money.  I am only 31 years old but might as well be an old codger at this rate.  I see a lot of people my age and younger with their eyes permanently glued to their hand, unable to drive a car or even walk a straight line down the sidewalk because they are so addicted to their device.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 14, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> You realize Blu is a China company and use mostly Mediatek CPUs which are known for its battery save features


Yes...BLU phones are simply mediatek reference phones with their bloatware and a little shiny stamp that says BLU... Lol

This phone is spec for spec the same hardware as the Sony Experia L1 except it's not optimized in any way whatsoever...
The Sony is somehow about 30% faster has better battery life and it's actually optimized....
All BLU did was put their splash screen on the phone and bloatware....
I have tried everything out there to root this piece of shit to no avail...

I'm literally only going to try rooting this a couple of more times and if I can't I will take pleasure in destroying this garbage.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 14, 2017)

Thread moved to "Phones & Tablets".


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 14, 2017)

jmcslob, if you look around the net I'm sure you can find a way to root it. Just search the cpu as root and I'm sure you can find it

Try One - Click - Root program


----------



## plåtburken (Oct 4, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> Yes...BLU phones are simply mediatek reference phones with their bloatware and a little shiny stamp that says BLU... Lol
> 
> This phone is spec for spec the same hardware as the Sony Experia L1 except it's not optimized in any way whatsoever...
> The Sony is somehow about 30% faster has better battery life and it's actually optimized....
> ...


If you needed battery life would be wise to look into phones like Verne Thor Plus.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 4, 2017)

plåtburken said:


> If you needed battery life would be wise to look into phones like Verne Thor Plus.


Yep. The latest MTK Chipset/CPU has good Power Management


----------



## Jetster (Oct 4, 2017)

I think if you shop around you can find the phone you want.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 4, 2017)

Go to *GearBest*


----------



## plåtburken (Oct 4, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Yep. The latest MTK Chipset/CPU has good Power Management


Indeed, which is a huge step, considering Mediatek were always underdogs but now they have somewhat good SoCs.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 4, 2017)

plåtburken said:


> Indeed, which is a huge step, considering Mediatek were always underdogs but now they have somewhat good SoCs.


Yep Indeed. Look at *THIS* Phone. With a 7060mah Battery! Though the Cameras are not great but that Battery Life

Just Note before buying... Phones from China only work with AT&T, T-Mobile, and Others except Verizon and Sprint


----------



## plåtburken (Oct 4, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Yep Indeed. Look at *THIS* Phone. With a 7060mah Battery! Though the Cameras are not great but that Battery Life


Yep, but I was thinking about the Vernee Thor since there is a big community of people who support it and they're already working on Oreo which most Mediatek devices will not get officially 

Can link and show that there is a group working with it, very amazing.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/m-d-unofficial-aosp-n-vernee-thor-t3457079


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 4, 2017)

Is the brand new? Never heard of them. Mainly Look into Doogee and Homtom which is actually apart of Doogee's Company. Though there are other brands I like via GearBest . Seen a phone with 10,000mah Battery!


----------



## plåtburken (Oct 5, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Is the brand new? Never heard of them. Mainly Look into Doogee and Homtom which is actually apart of Doogee's Company. Though there are other brands I like via GearBest . Seen a phone with 10,000mah Battery!


There is oukitel k10000 and oukitel k10000 pro which are both 10000mah phones, pretty nice ones too.
There will be many phones now with over 5000mah battery!


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 5, 2017)

Yeah but it sad us Americans want thin phones or style look phones. None have 4000mah besides some asus phones.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 5, 2017)

Us Americans? First, not me. Second, it is not just Americans who want thinner devices and fancy looks. It is a very small world, after all.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 5, 2017)

Lol small World. Just where am at I see these Stupid Ads for just Samsung phones. Theres more then just those. Also since verizon isn't updating the LG G4 to 7.0 I have to switch phones or once my time is up with verizon i'll switch carriers due to verizon just locking the boot loader as I want to root and install the roms


----------

